# R2o aquariums dec 26th - 29th boxing week super sale



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

R20 AQUARIUMS DEC 26TH BOXING DAY SALE!!!

-35 PERCENT OFF ALL LIVESTOCK SALTWATER AND FRESHWATER!! Prices will work out to be the same as the pre boxing day sale which everyone who showed up can tell you was fantasticly cheap for the hgh end items available
Over 75 sps in stock of incredible size / colors. This shipment was a sps lovers dream
Over 500 corals in total 
Gold hammers – branching and wall
Gold torches
Insain welsophyllia lobophyllia
Zoos and paly over 70 colonies and 300 frags
Tank full of chalice
Mushrooms and beautiful bright green leather corals
Tanks are full of saltwater fish
Freshwater tanks packed with plants
This is probably the most stock the store has ever had and its all going for superb prices
905 808 4658


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

i forgot to post the time
11- 6pm we will be open

so hit up the big box stores for cheap drygoods in the morn then come on down to r2o aquariums for the nicest livestock and best prices on the dundas strip


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Par-tay......


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Any PIzza on boxing day?


----------



## TRUONGP15 (Apr 25, 2013)

Any borb anthias left? - if so what's the price before discount?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

There were still 3 borbs in the store when we left yesterday. 2 were eating flake. Can't recall the price.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks again Ryan!
I picked up a beautiful Hammer, could have bought a lot more but I had my eyes on a beautiful emporier angel at AK.
Have a good new years and god bless. 
Mike


----------

